# Website for online recharge (Vodafone)?



## ithehappy (Dec 14, 2012)

I usually recharge from Vodafone's website, but these new made for you offers are cool and they can't be recharged from Vodafone's website. I tried an online recharging site but they were asking some additional fee as 'Internet charges', so I skipped. Is there any website via which I can recharge my Vodafone number, without any additional fee?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Dec 14, 2012)

Freecharge. There are many.

But as I have used freecharge I can say they return money in case of unsuccessfull recharge.

Otherwise use may also use Bank Website / Mobile Application to recharge.


----------



## Flash (Dec 14, 2012)

We can recharge via "Banks" online.
I've seen it in ICICI, but haven't tried.


----------



## amjath (Dec 14, 2012)

rechargeitnow.com

if the transaction failed ur money ll be funded and mail ll be sent to u regarding refund


----------



## fz8975 (Dec 15, 2012)

paytm.com


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 15, 2012)

Thanks all. Tried HSBC already, but they are NOT accepting the 'made for you' offers. Other recharge options are fine.
And Krishnendu, thanks to you, that site worked great. Bookmarked.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 15, 2012)

Used rechargeitnow, justrechargeit and paytm; and paytm is the best.


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Dec 15, 2012)

Paytm is the best recharge site in India, in terms of website design, user interface and the overall experience is good. Rechargeitnow has been a long time in this industry- reliable alternate option.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Dec 15, 2012)

You are welcome. As I said, there are many others, but as I personally didn't used all of them I can't vouch for them. But you can consider them too if other members are suggesting


----------



## VodafoneIndia (Dec 15, 2012)

*Happy to Help!*



ithehappy said:


> Thanks all. Tried HSBC already, but they are NOT accepting the 'made for you' offers. Other recharge options are fine.
> And Krishnendu, thanks to you, that site worked great. Bookmarked.



Hello Sir/Madam,

Please be informed, Made For You offers are not available online, you will have to recharge it through e-Top.

Regards,
Vodafone Customer Care.


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 15, 2012)

Thanks, Vodafone India in Digit, lol.
Anyway, I don't know what e-Top is, but the above website worked for me just fine, for MFY offer.


----------



## Flash (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: Happy to Help!*



VodafoneIndia said:


> Hello Sir/Madam,
> 
> Please be informed, Made For You offers are not available online, you will have to recharge it through e-Top.
> *
> ...



Whatt????


----------

